
Three degree world cities drowned global warming - evochimp
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/ng-interactive/2017/nov/03/three-degree-world-cities-drowned-global-warming
======
hactually
Can anyone provide a link to the visualisation software they used?

Seeing at a micro scale of 'per city' is useful to motivate but I'd love to
see a World view of what we have coming in a 1, 2, 3°c and more rise

------
octokatt
Given the structure for how cities go bankrupt now from public works projects,
conversations should be started now for what makes a city insolvent.

Otherwise, last-ditch efforts to save doomed cities will destroy the resources
needed for their inhabitants inevitable refugees. Especially given current
waves of populism-driven, science-be-damned politicking.

------
karmakaze
Why don't we have global warming disaster movies? We have AI ones and even an
earth freezing over. Was there one that did so poorly so as not to be
attempted again?

Likely just as well. It would have to have a happy ending and somehow some
unfunded hero saves the world.

~~~
vezycash
"The day the world ended," and Wall-E are about global warming.

Google Global warming movies and you'll find a bunch of high profile movies.

~~~
southern_cross
Neither of those films is about global warming.

------
ldng
"Although sea levels will not rise instantaneously, the calculated increases
will be “locked in” at a temperature rise of 3C, meaning they will be
irreversible even if warming eventually slows down."

That is something a lot of people don't truly realize.

~~~
evochimp
We should do some research whether we can spray some dust like particles in
stratosphere to reduce the level of suns intensity. It can counter global
warming. If it works we can even blast some asteroid which will create dust
particles in stratosphere which will cool the earth.

~~~
BubRoss
We might not need to spray them if we start putting them jet fuel. Maybe some
aluminum particles float with the fuel and start reflecting back infrared
radiation.

------
LifeLiverTransp
Im speculating on landworth inlands rising. Longterm bet, but im sure people
will not migrate away from those cities completely, only gradually inwards.

~~~
mythrwy
I have to believe scientists and from what I see the argument for global
warming is pretty solid.

That being said, I've been hearing about it for around 30 years dating back to
a college class explaining exactly how CO2 trapped heat and showing starkly
rising levels.

30 years isn't a short period of time so one can't say "climate is not
season!" or whatever, and during this period the earth has not gotten
noticeably warmer nor have any coastal areas I'm aware of been submerged due
to warming.

Again, not denying warming makes sense on paper nor arguing it isn't happening
or won't come to pass in the most extreme sense if we don't do something. I
have to respect what science predicts. But what I do know, in the non
theoretical world, is what was predicted then hasn't happened. I don't know
why. Maybe it will later.

Point being, climate can stay irrational longer than you can stay solvent.

Speculating on inland property in hopes climate change is going to make it
worth something probably isn't going to pan out unless something (besides lip
flapping and hand wringing) really starts moving soon. Unless it's a long term
investment for your grandkids, then _maybe_.

~~~
mythrwy
Lol. I almost deleted this comment convinced someone would come along with an
"OMG Global Warming Denialist! Stone him and burn the corpse!" and downvote
comment to death.

At this point I'm going to leave the comment to see how much of that happens
as sort of an informal survey.

And no, I'm not a denialist. I just have seen first hand what was predicted,
and what didn't happen. But I accept the science. I assume there were modeling
errors? So what makes me suppose the current set of predictions are any more
accurate? Granted I don't follow the topic closely but the amount of hysteria
surrounding it doesn't match what I saw happen.

Reality that occurred is reality and denying reality because a certain camp
says XX isn't a good idea. It prevents us from improving our models and leads
to various forms of irrational behavior.

